# Client claims poor workmanship after 75% completed wants money back



## Abcd70 (Jan 24, 2021)

I gave a written quote which was approved and did 75% of the work in a 100 year old homes bathroom. Client was fine but suddenly is claiming my work is poor, walls not level, drywall not close enough. Apparently her neighbor who does side work is saying all of my work is done incorrectly. It is not. I explained everything to her but now she wants me to stop work and give money back because she claims it will all have to be redone. I don't believe they have the money for the final payment and this is there way out. This also happened right after she discovered we have very different political beliefs, which does not matter to me but they are very into it. Trying to plan next step. I'm not giving the 50% they paid back as I did 75% of the work and it is quality. Looking for some ideas how to handle


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

What does your contract state. Fences make good neighbors. Discussing job related issues only make for good clients. Sounds like you don’t review your clients, budgets, payment terms etc.

Mike


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Abcd70 said:


> I gave a written quote which was approved and did 75% of the work in a 100 year old homes bathroom. Client was fine but suddenly is claiming my work is poor, walls not level, drywall not close enough. Apparently her neighbor who does side work is saying all of my work is done incorrectly. It is not. I explained everything to her but now she wants me to stop work and give money back because she claims it will all have to be redone. I don't believe they have the money for the final payment and this is there way out. This also happened right after she discovered we have very different political beliefs, which does not matter to me but they are very into it. Trying to plan next step. I'm not giving the 50% they paid back as I did 75% of the work and it is quality. Looking for some ideas how to handle


Please post some pictures of the work in question.
Were the walls not level or not plumb? Big difference.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

How big $$$ wise is this project?

Small claims or an attorney and sue her for breach.

Do you have an arbitration clause?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

If you don't have plenty of pictures, get them. 

Include shots of a level to show plumb and plane.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

If you have a contract, make sure you follow the terms.

Are you required to be licensed in your state to perform this work, and is it permitted?


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

Don't get defensive or angry, just go over her concerns one by one and explain why the things you've done are correct. If that doesn't work go to court.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

If they boot you, in some states you may be able to lein for the contract balance.


----------



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

If you can have a civil discussion with them, ask them point blank if they are having money problems. If yes, try to work something out.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

You're not getting any more money, you're not suing, and you're not placing a lien. Move on to the next job and use this experience to sharpen your customer selection skills.


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

Kowboy said:


> You're not getting any more money, you're not suing, and you're not placing a lien. Move on to the next job and use this experience to sharpen your customer selection skills.


This is mostly correct.
Have a final sit down and try to work it out. Sounds like you're 75% done and they've only paid 50%. Tell them to get caught up on payment and you'll finish the job, as well as address anything within reason they are not pleased with, otherwise you are going to have to leave and work elsewhere. Put this in writing as well and keep a copy showing that you've tried to resolve everything.


----------



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

Kowboy said:


> , and you're not placing a lien.


Why? If he has a contract and the customer has defaulted ... why not?


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

I'm going to go ahead and guess that Mr. ABCD70 didn't get the answer he was looking for.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Pounder said:


> I'm going to go ahead and guess that Mr. ABCD70 didn't get the answer he was looking for.


I was hoping for pics.....


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Pounder said:


> I'm going to go ahead and guess that Mr. ABCD70 didn't get the answer he was looking for.


Took the words out of my fingers.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

hdavis said:


> I was hoping for pics.....


Uhhhh....._maybe _figured that was a bad idea.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I’m sure it will all sand out.


----------



## Nobbler (Sep 22, 2018)

Kowboy said:


> You're not getting any more money, you're not suing, and you're not placing a lien. Move on to the next job and use this experience to sharpen your customer selection skills.


Sadly, this. 

For all you know, this is a crazy person's mind working on how to back out of something they can't afford and they save face by trying to make you lose it.


----------



## Abcd70 (Jan 24, 2021)

Abcd70 said:


> I gave a written quote which was approved and did 75% of the work in a 100 year old homes bathroom. Client was fine but suddenly is claiming my work is poor, walls not level, drywall not close enough. Apparently her neighbor who does side work is saying all of my work is done incorrectly. It is not. I explained everything to her but now she wants me to stop work and give money back because she claims it will all have to be redone. I don't believe they have the money for the final payment and this is there way out. This also happened right after she discovered we have very different political beliefs, which does not matter to me but they are very into it. Trying to plan next step. I'm not giving the 50% they paid back as I did 75% of the work and it is quality. Looking for some ideas how to handle



Issue was resolved with a more indepth conversation. Thanks for replies. Mostly helpful


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Abcd70 said:


> Issue was resolved with a more indepth conversation. Thanks for replies. Mostly helpful


Always nice to hear back from our students. 👍


----------

